# P0343 code = cam position sensor...should I start crying now or later?



## erics01TT (Aug 17, 2008)

Pulling out of the dtrive this morning the car died & would not start again...thinking it was the friggin fuel gauge again I pushed it back into the drive & rode the bike to work. Tonight I get home & run the codes & I have a P0343 high level on the cam position sensor.
I hesitate to ask.....how big of a pain is this to change...& should I start looking at all the parts I would need if the timing belt is toast.
Thank you
Eric


----------



## erics01TT (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: P0343 code = cam position sensor...should I start crying now or later? (erics01TT)*

Pulled the belt cover off real quick & marked the belt....turned it over a few times & the mark didnt move....I guess that spells it out for me...I am sceeeeerewed.
Time for a belt,tentioner, waterpump and most likely some valves.....so much for my BT plans....for now.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: P0343 code = cam position sensor...should I start crying now or later? (erics01TT)*

that sucks... how many miles were you at? was it the original TB?


----------



## erics01TT (Aug 17, 2008)

has 97xxx on it now....had planned to change it this summer.....was changed at 71xxx by a previous owner. I imagine they used the old tentioner when they did it...or the water pump siezed.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (erics01TT)*

lame! best of luck with the repairs


----------



## cheahcl (Jan 11, 2009)

Really? Changed by previous owner? I bought my car from this forum and it had 80k. Owner claimed to have done the TB 5k miles ago and when I imported the car to Canada, Audi Canada insisted I get the TB checked at the dealer before issuing my recall letter needed for registration here. I was persistent the TB was new as I was given receipts of parts and labour.
Imagine how pissed I was when they called me telling me the TB has cracks all over and they recommend changing it. 5k old TBs don't just crack 1/2 way through. FU....


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (cheahcl)*

man , that scares the shut out of me , considering mine was changed at 60k . And i know that cause i did it ... get back to us, let us knoiw the deal


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (tolovevwistohatevw)*

I love audi's to death, but i really wish they were non interference motors and I could drive it like i did my honda. They say on the old civics to do it at like 70, I drove it to 140 til it popped, then re-aligned tdc on the crank and head and then just slipped a new on on. haha. ten minutes of work. 
anyhow, keep us posted.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

630.806.9872 ... give me a call/text if you need help. 
[email protected]


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 3:33 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_630.806.9872 ... give me a call/text if you need help. 

Now that's a good man!
Best of luck guys!
Also do you live in Aurora, Illinois? Like Wayne's World Aurora!?!? My uncle lived in Troy, IL for some time since there's an airforce base there. I wish I got to spend more time with him when I stopped by for the night. Seems like a small but nice town.


_Modified by DougLoBue at 1:46 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

makes me wonder. i changed mine @ 75K. now im at 125K. hmmm should i trust the upgraded ECS tuning kit over stock to last to another 75K?


----------



## erics01TT (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

So.....if I am taking the head off anyway....has me thinking/wondering...would there be a better time to get something better...large port etc. ?
Already pondering the BT since the stock one will have to come off there anyhow.......maybe I can turn this situation into a positive one!
What head would be better & what else would I need besides an intake manifold?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

AWP would be your big port head sir.


----------

